# just got new Actiontec v1000H modem/router



## lowhand (Jan 13, 2011)

I have everything on my network working except my Sony KDL-55EX710 with the Sony USB wireless Lan adapter. I have 2 Sony PS3's and a Sony BluRay S570 with wireless connection, A HP laptop running windows 7 a HP desktop also with Win 7 and a Toshiba win XP laptop connected wired, as it is old and will only do the wep security. All the rest is on WPA-WPA-2 security, But it will not recognize my TV on the tv it says wireless device ok, but local acess failed, internet access failed...
on my desktop it said yesterday that IP confilct another computer has the same IP...
Not sure how to get the router to recognize the TV..
I am in Canada with Telus on their Optix TV highspeed internet, Telephone fiber optics.


----------

